# Being Veg in NOLA



## Skit (Nov 1, 2014)

Is a lot harder than I imagined. I couldn't find any reliable dumpsters from the french quarter and downtown and no grocery stores are anywhere near (excluding CVS and Walgreens). I mostly whiteboxed but would end up giving away 80-90% of the contents to some Kids because it was usually something fish related. I ended up having to spend more money on food than I ever have in a city by going to McDonalds and getting apple pies, burgers with no meat (but they will charge you a dollar more if you want a piece of lettuce and tomato instead), and random gas station junk food.

Any ideas? I'm feeling malnourished.

EDIT: I hate and suck at spanging for cash.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 1, 2014)

Well the difference between now and when I lived in Nola (2005-2010) is that there were no dumpsters at all back then. 

I had a job almost every time I was in Nola, so I just shopped at the grocery store, which was pretty expensive, but that's really the only option you're going to have. 

If you're going to be there for a while the only option I can give you is to consider being freegan or pescetarian. 

But why are you going to McDonald's when subway has a veggie sandwich for like 2.50? Also, a lot of the more ghetto corner stores have mad cheap po boys. 

Also, getting food stamps in Nola is stupid easy and takes like a day.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh and I forgot to mention that I was vegetarian for like 12 years at this point, but finally went pescetarian in 2010 just before I left, which fit my lifestyle a lot better.


----------



## tobepxt (Nov 2, 2014)

Best dumpster in the french quarter is Rouses, 701 Royal St. they throw out salads, fruit, and sandwiches every night. wait until they close and check their trashcans on st peter street. respect this spot, and don't leave a mess... good luck dude.


----------



## liberationmoves (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't know if you have a stove and fuel or not but if you do buy dry beans and soak them, same thing for rice and pasta. Lentils are the fastest and one of the most nutritious beans.

A sign asking for food is always good, specifically asking for vegetarian food sometimes gets sympathy from vegetarians and vegans.


----------



## Skit (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'll check it out.



tobepxt said:


> Best dumpster in the french quarter is Rouses, 701 Royal St. they throw out salads, fruit, and sandwiches every night. wait until they close and check their trashcans on st peter street. respect this spot, and don't leave a mess... good luck dude.



Always man.


----------



## Skit (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't have a stove, it always seemed like too much trouble for its worth


----------



## Dmac (Nov 2, 2014)

you can make one easily from an old coffee can and a wire hanger. people call them hobo stoves. they work good, don't use a lot of fuel, and you can find the parts for it almost anywhere. there is probably a thread on how to make one on the site somewhere. very handy and useful item.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 2, 2014)

Saying having a cooking device is more trouble than it's worth is plain idiotic. Hobo stoves, coffee can kits, whisper lites, penny can stoves, shit dozens of other kinds of portable stoves are not only damn cheap but definitely worth it. Get a stove, you won't regret it.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 2, 2014)

This is my favorite stove. Weighs practically nothing:


----------



## liberationmoves (Nov 2, 2014)

Bean sprouts can actually be made on the road, not that I have done it. A bean sprout bag is probably the way to go. Carrying a glass jar might be difficult but it is doable if you give it some rubber protection.

Hemp bean sprout bag - http://sproutpeople.org/hemp-bag-sprouter/
Plastic sprouter - http://sproutpeople.org/easy-sprout-sprouter/


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 4, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> This is my favorite stove. Weighs practically nothing:



Yea I love this stove I've been well know for cooking for people at the park using this technique. Also nice because its easier to get fuel for it than a propane or butane stove and you don't have to carry a stove head around.


----------



## Camille Bratton (Nov 4, 2014)

I was just about to head there too... I'm glad I saw this aha. Definitely make sure you gotta stove though, I love them, and you can use it anywhere


----------



## liberationmoves (Nov 5, 2014)

Do oysters feel pain? I have not answered this question myself. I'm inclined to say yes. And sea scallops?


----------



## Corinne (Nov 10, 2014)

i also agree that new orleans sucks for vegetarians. only food i found to eat was nachos and cheese, french fries and some pinto beans rice on top! dude you can spange 10 bucks in half an hour (i hope) go to the grocery store and get yourself some peanut butter & jelly


----------



## satire (Dec 18, 2014)

I can also attest to Nola sucking for vegetarians. I have gotten free sandwiches at multiple subways in Nola tho. Also there's a church near Washington sq that hooks it up with snack packs and it you tell them you're veggie they might hook you up with a whole thing of peanut butter and a whole thing of jelly. They handed me sooooo much food


----------



## tobepxt (Dec 22, 2014)

There is talk about a group doing food not bombs again. Potentially starting the first Saturday of 2015 Duncan Plaza downtown. expect lots of vegan dishes.


----------



## satire (Dec 24, 2014)

ohhh I almost forgot
there is a wonderful lady who sometimes hands out vegan empanadas in Jackson square late at night


----------



## DonnyDerelict (Feb 13, 2015)

Dude I'm vegan and I ate like a king in nola! I just checked every white box every chance I got. Pizza crust is almost always vegan, so are French fries. People trash pasta all the time. My buddy was drunk and asked an Asian couple if they were gonna eat their leftovers in this format "you gonna eat that?" And we got two stocked boxes full to the brim. One was vegan friendly and the other was stereotypical Cajun food with shellfish and stuff.


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Jun 20, 2015)

NOLA, much like Oakland, is a food desert if you're veggin. I swear I lived only on a steady diet of Bloody Marys.


----------

